# 530d widescreen nav TMC



## Hamish (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi all,
I have a Nov2001 530d with widescreen savnav.
At the bottom of the screen I have a red TMC.
The manual gives a description for a gray TMC, or a green TMC, however does not list what red TMC means.
It might mean I have to subscribe to something???
Trafficmaster is also fitted below the climate control.
Any suggestions?
Cheers
Hamish


----------



## spike (Sep 16, 2004)

This is straightforward. The fact you have TMC displayed at the botom means that you have TMS switched on.
If it is red it means that the CD that you have does NOT have the TMC codes on - more later
If it is white, it is on buit just not receiving a signal at present.
If it is Green, then yo are receiving the TMC data.

I'm making the assumtption that you are in the UK. IF so, the CD that you have I guess is the BMW one from Navtech. This CD does not contain the TMS codes on it to enable the traffic warning data to be displayed. What I have done is use the VDO dayton CD which has the same data on it along with the TMC codes. As soon as you put the CD in your car and start up your satnav, the TMC code at the bottom will change to green.
If you enter a destination in, should there be any traffice jams etc in your way, you'll be offered a diversion.
In addition, if you go to the traffic information menu option, you'll get alist of all of the jams in the country. (Takes a few minutes before it displays.)
On the map, you'll also see symbols overlaid to show where those jams are.
Ojne place that you can order the CD is from 
http://www.lowtension.com/maps.htm
make sure it is the GBTMCMAP CD and NOT the other UK CD.
have fun! For £169, its a cheap really good enhancement. Why BMW don't put the codes on their CDs is a mystery.


----------



## Hamish (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Spike,
Yes I am in the UK.
Thanks for the advice.
Hamish


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Is the VDO Dayton CD (or DVD) compatible with BMW's OEM Navigation ? 

Hmm, didn't know that.


----------



## Hamish (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi All,
I contacted http://www.lowtension.com/maps.htm
They sell the GB disc which is TMC enabled and also a eight disc set for Europe which is not TMC enabled in the UK.
See copy of e-mail :

No Hamish - the GB disc in the 8 disc set is not TMC enabled.
Basically, when you buy the TMC GB disk you are paying a license fee to ITIS the UK private company who run the TMC system.
In all other European countries the respective governments pay for the TMC, so in the 8 disk set all discs are TMC enabled except for GB disk.

I also asked how often the discs are updated :

The 2004/2005 disc has just (1st this month) been released.
The next release will be August 2005, so it appears that current scheduling will allow for 1 new release every year.

Just thought I would share with all...
Cheers
Hamish


----------



## spike (Sep 16, 2004)

Thought I'd also add some more info. with the VDO Dayton disc in your car, you can also enter the destination via a post code. If you put the post code in the city field, you'll be given directions based upon that.

Also if you go to the itis holdings website, you can see in real time all of the trafic jams and road closures etc on a web page, the same details that are sent out via Classic FM to be picked up by your TMC enabled Sat nav.


----------



## Ronak (Oct 18, 2004)

*Tmc*

Hi, I have a 525i Sport (2003) with Sat Nav etc. I have a disk which has the TMC codes on it. If anyone in the UK wants a copy, I'm happy to do one for you. I have already supplied several copies for other members of the bmwcarmagazine.com forum.

It performs exactly as a BMW disk (i.e. you can go to information, and find your nearest BMW dealer etc.) but in addition works with TMC.

Send me a PM if you want a copy.

Ronak.


----------



## Ronak (Oct 18, 2004)

spike said:


> Thought I'd also add some more info. with the VDO Dayton disc in your car, you can also enter the destination via a post code. If you put the post code in the city field, you'll be given directions based upon that.
> 
> Also if you go to the itis holdings website, you can see in real time all of the trafic jams and road closures etc on a web page, the same details that are sent out via Classic FM to be picked up by your TMC enabled Sat nav.


As far as I am aware locations via post codes, only works for London, but I'll double check. Also, Classic FM is not not the only station broadcasting TMC codes, my display shows Classic, Capital FM, and Heart as broadcasting TMC signals. However set your TMC station to Auto, and who cares!


----------



## ronk237 (Oct 17, 2004)

Can anyone obtain a copy of the VDO Dayton sat nav CD with TMC enabled, covering GB ?


----------

